# PLEASE LIGHT A CANDLE for SAMMY



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I have set up this link for our SAMMY,
Please feel free to light a candle for her i have already set up a group so all the candles lite for her will go in the same place,
follow the link when you have your candle then please post it in the SB group make sure it is SB and not sb thank you*

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=SB


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Whats wrong with her,this is the first i have heard :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I loved doing this. What a wonderful way to reflect xx

Thankyou xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you i have added mine


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

My candle is lit for you Sammy. 
Thinking of you darling x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Whats wrong with her,this is the first i have heard :eek6:


if you read the my beautiful daughter thread it will explain most thing to you


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

have gone and lit one

wendy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have lit mine for Sammy


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

This was the candle site that I was looking for this morning!
Glad someone has found it!
DT


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I lit one for her


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Great idea! I'm too thick to work out how to get a candle going though.

Anyone care to point dumbo here in the right direction? Many thanks


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Sh x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Have sent my wish for Sammy. xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I have lit my candle for Sammy.xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

My candle is lit for you Sweet Sammy Sunshine & my wish is wished xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have lit a candle for you Sammy sending you all my love xx

such a lovely idea rottie  xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*bless you all thank you  *


----------



## JILLWAZERE (Jun 7, 2009)

Have Lit A Candle For You Sammy God Bless Xxjill


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> My candle is lit for you Sammy.
> Thinking of you darling x


mine alight! please make your pic smaller it'll take someone's eye out


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats a lovely idea 

Just lit a candle ... x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> Great idea! I'm too thick to work out how to get a candle going though.
> 
> Anyone care to point dumbo here in the right direction? Many thanks


Click on the link and search under groups for SB (in capitals), then just follow the instructions xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Lit one xxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> Click on the link and search under groups for SB (in capitals), then just follow the instructions xx


*Ah thanks for that Rainy ...........was just gonna explain it

Mine are alite also thanks rottie *


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thankyou for doing this Rotties, i found it very moving xxx


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

rainy said:


> Click on the link and search under groups for SB (in capitals), then just follow the instructions xx


Thank you  Managed to light one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I can find the group but not the instructions, I'm so thick with computers


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely Idea, Mine Is Lit xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

rona said:


> I can find the group but not the instructions, I'm so thick with computers


when you click the link rottiesloveragdolls gave, there will be candles that are not lit. Click on one of them, then follow the instructions from there 

but the country is GB i was looking for UK lol!! (just thought i would mention that in case anyone thought the same hehe)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rona said:


> I can find the group but not the instructions, I'm so thick with computers


if you click on an unlit candle you will get the instructions then


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> I can find the group but not the instructions, I'm so thick with computers


so am i lit a real one. let's smile for sammy as well


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think this is so lovely , thankyou .
i have lit a candle for sammy.


rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I have set up this link for our SAMMY,
> Please feel free to light a candle for her i have already set up a group so all the candles lite for her will go in the same place,
> follow the link when you have your candle then please post it in the SB group make sure it is SB and not sb thank you*
> 
> Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

christine c said:


> so am i lit a real one. let's smile for sammy as well


That I can do, but laughter is better:laugh::laugh:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Another candle lit for you Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> That I can do, but laughter is better:laugh::laugh:


well that's our sammy


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Have lit a candle for sunbeam x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Done candle now, Phew this has been a tough night, I've got brain ache


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another one lit for sammy , xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I have lighted two!

apparently 

We all love you sammy

f**k the haters

comon huni  sending smiles and hugs and good vibes your way 



Xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Lit a candle


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

This site is really nice  I have lit a candle


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've just lit a candle.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Theres no need to thank me i felt i needed to do something for our Sammy  
we can keep the candles burning,  all we need to do is go back in a day or two and re-light them for her  Love & Light to you and your family Sammy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

great great great great idea


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I lit one too


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Theres no need to thank me i felt i needed to do something for our Sammy
> we can keep the candles burning,  all we need to do is go back in a day or two and re-light them for her  Love & Light to you and your family Sammy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


it says they stay lit for 48 hours ,
so please can everybody remember to go back on wednesday evening and relight theirs :thumbup:, x


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'd Light a thousand for my Sammy!!
View attachment 23478


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have light a candle for Sammy too.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Done mine and Dylan's xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I've lit one,
Thinking of you Sammy,
Sending love to you and your family xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I am bumping this post up,

SO PLEASE EVERYONE LIGHT A CANDLE FOR SAMMY SUN BEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*So far we have 45 candles lite for Sammy Sun beam  lets see if we can get 100 please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
theres thousands of members on here so no excusses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I have lit my candle xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've lit my candle.Big hugs to sammy and her family.xxxxxxxx*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have lit my candle, xxxxxxx


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I have lit mine, now 51 candles x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know Sammy, but reading about her and hearing all your messages made me want to light a candle for her, so I have done so. I'm sure all your messages have brought comfort and to see a forum come together like this is a lovely thing to see. So as well as wishing Sammy and her family strength , I would also like to say I think you are all amazing x


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Im going to light one every morning and every night *


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

What has happened??  xxxx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

i've lit my candle

xx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> What has happened??  xxxx


*Nothing huni we just sending our love in this way for sammy*


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I have lit mine.
It's lovely to see so many people care


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I've lit one for her

xx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Candle is lit - thank you for putting this here. Its lovely x x x


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Time to light another one for our "Sammy Sunbeam"*


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Time to light another one for our "Sammy Sunbeam"*


Second candle alight & glowing :thumbsup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

What a lovely thing to do, have lit a candle for Sammy x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I just came back on and had a look through...Samantha...what a wonderful lady and how she has touched us all. xx

I will need to re-light my candle as I don't want it to get too low...hope everyone else remembers to keep checking theirs too.

Stay strong Sammy. Much Love. Keeley. xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I've lit a candle.

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Have lit my candle. What a lovely lovely gesture for her. 

xxxxxxxxxx kath xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Lit a second candle for Sammy  lets hope they bring some positive energy for her and her family.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

i've lit a candle for Sammy


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Could someone talk me through what to do here please? Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Could someone talk me through what to do here please? Mac


Click on the link given at the start of this thread...then click on an unlit candle and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank-you. What a lovely thought. Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you. What a lovely thought. Mac


Mac please please dont thank us

We feel so helpless, all we can do is send you our thoughts and let oyu know we are all thinking of you at this time 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*There are now 83 candles lite for Sammy SunBeam  Love and Light to you huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Im off to light another, sending positive personal strength thoughts your way Sammy!

I did meditate last night and did my protection spell *


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Today's candle is alight & glowing strong for you Sammy xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

another candle lit with all my love for sammy and her family

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Another candle lit of our sunbeam  xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

I too have lit another candle... and one for sammys children, i hope it brings them a little light in their dark times x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*98 candles are glowing for Sammy, we are near the target of 100  so lets get over a 100 candles to light up her life xxxxxx*


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another one light, xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

100th candle glowing nicely xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thank you to everyone who has lite the candles for Sammy and her family 
Now lets see how many more we can get lite up for them  xxxxxxxx*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*As the going says theres STENGTH IN NUMBERS  *


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *As the going says theres STENGTH IN NUMBERS  *


*Ah good i didnt need me specs for that one    *


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Have added mine!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Ah good i didnt need me specs for that one    *


i fink rottie needs her teeth though lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Have added mine!!


thats lovely x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Have added mine!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

WOOOHOOOOOO over 100

That's amazing

Love to all xxxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive lit another candle for Sammy Shunshine.x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Ive lit another candle for Sammy Shunshine.x x


At this rate we might need the fire brigade 

Sammy loved a Fireman (or was that BBM :laugh


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Lily's Mum said:


> i fink rottie needs her teeth though lol


*pmsl yep i need me teeth        makes me smile look lovley  102 candles and still rising Lets keep the lite burning for them all  *


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

rainy said:


> At this rate we might need the fire brigade
> 
> Sammy loved a Fireman (or was that BBM :laugh


it was both  :devil:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Upto 112 now dont forget to go back and light another one soon


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> Upto 112 now dont forget to go back and light another one soon


*Just on my way over :thumbsup:*


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Just on my way to light another  xx 117 now


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Think thats 118 now    Keep it up guys, feel the love :thumbsup:*


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Think thats 115 now    Keep it up guys feel the love :thumbsup:*


On mine it says 117 hehe


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

A lovely thought for a lovely girl xxx.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> On mine it says 117 hehe


*Boy you were quick of the mark lol i altered it pmsl :thumbsup:*


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Boy you were quick of the mark lol i altered it pmsl :thumbsup:*


haha quick fingers here :eek6: i didnt see you change it sorry wiccy


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

ok i have given you a five star - so the thread is up to 4 1/2 star rating! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> haha quick fingers here :eek6: i didnt see you change it sorry wiccy


*PMSL Will let you off on this one occasion lol :laugh: :yikes: :laugh:*


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL Will let you off on this one occasion lol :laugh: :yikes: :laugh:*


Thanks i wont make a mistake again 

Another candle lit for our goodest-girl :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I do not bother with this rating thread!
But seeing as it's sammy I gave one!
So there you are Sammy Sunbeam! You're a five star girl!! Top girl eh?
DT


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Just lit one again and pray that a miracle will happen and Sammy will be okay. I can't imagine what her family are going through right now.:sad:


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

I have lit a candle for Sammy  I'm not normally good at showing emotions over the internet but Sammy is such a loved person that I feel I have to say something. We didn't speak much, but I am on here quite often and I know she is really friendly and such an incredible person! I have been telling my family about her and every time I do it brings a tear to my eye :sad: Well thats a lie, I have been bawling my eyes out! How a girl who is the same age as myself can go through such a thing is just so terrible and I know she has small children, as i do, and I want to wish her and all her family all the love in the world and to let them know that I am praying for this incredible person to be well again! 

All my love and millions of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Just lit today's 1st candle for you sammy!*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Just lit todays Sammy my love xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another 1 lit, xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Another candle lit, another prayer said for you sammy sunshine

xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've lit another candle.
A lovely Idea thank you


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Wow 105 candles now lit for Sammy Sunbeam and Family, Keep up the great work the more light shone the better  xxxxx*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I've lit another.....


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Lit one xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

What a lovely idea and a fantastic site!!
I have lit one for the lovely Sammy!!!
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Another one lit x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I just lit a candle.

Have never had the opportunity to chat with Sammy, but she sounds like a wonderful person. No-one has a bad word to say about her!

My thoughts are with you and your family Sammy

x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for this thread what a lovely idea. I lit a candle for Sammy and pray for her everynight...Jill


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another candle lit ,xx


there are only 107 candles and some are getting quite low so we need some more lighting guys, xx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I just made it upto 110  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Another lit


----------



## Daphne&Peanut (Apr 28, 2009)

I've never had the pleasure of speaking to Sammy as i'm new to this site but I can see she has touched so many hearts. I have lit a candle for her. x


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Another one lit for our goodest-girl


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

It took me ages to work out how to actually light a candle - kept looking for a heading somewhere - duh!! Worked it out in the end.

What a wonderful site - so beautiful and tranquil.

It's awesome seeing all those candles shining for Sammy. I hope that she can sense all the love that is pouring out for her. I believe she can.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Another one lit


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

First 2 candles of the day shining strong for our Sammyxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

another lit x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just lit another candle for the wonderful Sammy xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

And another xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Just Lit another for you Sammy xxx​


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Another one lit for beautiful Sammy.xxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I have lite another candle for Sammy and her family now we have 120 lite *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

_I have lit another candle.Hugs and kisses to sammy and her family.xxxxxx_


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another candle lit, xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wicked more candles lighting up the sky for sammy  keep up the brilliant work hope you are comfortable at home now sammy with your loved ones xxxxxxxx *


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Another candle is shining for sammy sunbeam


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ive been away for a week and only just seen these threads about Sammy, I have lit her a candle and my thoughts are with her & her family x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've lit another candle for Sammy, now she is home, Sweet dreams our sunbeam


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Never had the pleasure of talking to Sammy but i can tell that you are a beautiful person, i have lit a candle for you, my prayers are with you and your family tonight

love

juliex


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

another candle lit for you sammy, thinking asbout you

xx


----------



## Abe (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a lit a candle for Sammy and Abe is sending you his love too. x x


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

Ive lit a candle for you sammy, although i never had the chance to know you i can see what you ment to people on here and what a truly lovely friend,mother and daughter you realy are. Sending all my heartfelt wishes to you and your family, sweet dreams sammy xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Would be nice to get them back over 100 guys :thumbsup:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another one lit, xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Another 2 candles lit for sammy and her family xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Come on guys lets get these candle burning again for Sammy Sunbeam they need re lighting down to 85 now  xxx

PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Come on guys lets get these candle burning again for Sammy Sunbeam they need re lighting down to 85 now  xxx
> 
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Come on guy's I've just been & lit my 2 for today & we are down to 78,
more candles please x x x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another lit, xx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Lit again!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Another one lit for an amazing girl
kerry x


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Another one lit......


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Another 2 lit for our sunbeam


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

another lit


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Another Lit for Sammy and Family xxx​


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

A candle flickering brightly for a special girl - Sammy x x x x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

another lit for the wonderful Sammy xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another one lit, xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've lit another candle for our sweet Sammy this morning.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Good Day Sammy another candle lite for you huni xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have just read the sad news that Sammy has gone to a better place,xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've lit another candle to light Sammy's way.
Sweet dream our wonderful Sun beam
Rest in Peace


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*My Candle has been light to guide our sammy to the light RIP huni xxxxxxx*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought about you a lot today Sammy  x RIP hun


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

omg 

R.I.P sammy 

 

love u always
X


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

A candle burning for a wonderful friend....
RIP sunbeam Sleep peaceful
kerry x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

another lit,
R.I.P sammy xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Another lit, Sammy you are forever in my thoughts
Love Vikki xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

another candle lit for our beautiful Sammy sunbeam may you always rest in peace and be happpy forever looking down on all those you love and who love you


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

just lit another one for our wonderful sammy


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Another candle for Sammy. The light of a million candles still wouldn't shine as bright as Sammy did  xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Just lite my candle to light the way for Sammy,
Fly with the Angels huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

RIP Sammy
You still shine like my candle


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

we are going to buy a candle later and light it for her in our room at home 

R.I.P Sammy


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Sammy, i never had the honour of speaking to you on here, you sound like a lovely girl. Im so sorry this has happened, my thoughts are with your family.
Im sure you will never be forgotten on here.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sammy

I will miss your cheerful messages, and how you made me feel so welcome when I joined PF

I will go light a candle for you...

RIP xx*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Lighting another candle to guide the way for you Sammy Missing your pms  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*bumping up and lighting another candle for Sammy and her family  *


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Another one lit for Sammy xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lighting some more  x*


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

still thinking of my goodest girl, hope your still sleeping peaceful another lite xx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

A candle for Sammy and her family. x x


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I have set up this link for our SAMMY,
> Please feel free to light a candle for her i have already set up a group so all the candles lite for her will go in the same place,
> follow the link when you have your candle then please post it in the SB group make sure it is SB and not sb thank you*
> 
> Group *SB* Candles - Light A Candle


Hiya I just wanted to say how lovelly the candles are, Sleep peacefully sammy, xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

1 year on,

your still our goodest girl

xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sleep tight sammy xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Miss you Sammy one of God's Angels


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i no i've not been around for quite awhile but your dearly missed sammy  always will be  i cant believe its been a year already oh how time flys  

your our goodest girl  

Lots of Love 
Bexy the Swearer  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i lite a candle for summy


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

what a lovely idea, lit one for her too


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovely idea.. Have lit one for each of them xxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

another lit. Run free, good girl.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

I've lit one for her xxxx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Candle lit for Sammy.. heard so much about her. RIP. xxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

two candles from us...and a prayer.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Lit one from us x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant believe its been two years, sleep tight, xx
lit a candle from us


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

have lit one. 

R.I.P Sammy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> another lit. Run free, good girl.


aw bless you Terry Sammy was a lovely petforum member...she would laugh her head off at this


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Have a lit a candle of rememberance for a lovely courageous lady. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> another lit. Run free, good girl.


Yep! Sammy would laff her head off a this! we would all be in the bar now trying to think up doggy names for her


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Another candle burning bright.

A moment of silence to reflect on the loss of 2 respected members.

Never will they be forgotten.

xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

2 candles lit ....RIP xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Another one lit...hope your happy where you are Sammy, think we got here too late to know you...


















...and as for the 1 star fairy. Wouldn't you love to be half as popular as someone you have never even met and your running down. Mucking fuppet...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another one lit  wish I'd known you Sammy but Im sure we will all meet one day x


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

arr thats such a lovely page i never knew you could do that .i light one for her


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

So who was Sammy? She was obvioulsy a very popular forum member, but what was her story? 

I think this lovely lady is a mystery to many of us, just a name, which is pretty anonymous 

It would be nice to know a little bit about her, was she a dog or cat lover? Maybe both


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Lit one.

Rip lovely wish I had had the chance to talk to you sounds like we would have had a giggle


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> So who was Sammy? She was obvioulsy a very popular forum member, but what was her story?
> 
> I think this lovely lady is a mystery to many of us, just a name, which is pretty anonymous
> 
> It would be nice to know a little bit about her, was she a dog or cat lover? Maybe both


I tried to PM you but cant.

If you read through the threads today you should get a real sense of what made Sammy special 

She joined because she had time on her hands (due to being poorly) and loved animals. She was more of a Doggy person i would say in terms of the forum  She had a lovely family most of whom participated in the forum at various stages also xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I tried to PM you but cant.
> 
> If you read through the threads today you should get a real sense of what made Sammy special
> 
> She joined because she had time on her hands (due to being poorly) and loved animals. She was more of a Doggy person i would say in terms of the forum  She had a lovely family most of whom participated in the forum at various stages also xx


Thank you ... I only acccept pm from "friends" for reasons best not gone into here 

Bless Sammy, she sounds such a sweet heart


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't know you Sammy but I know that many loved and laughed with you and they were left with a hole in their hearts when you passed. You will all meet again one day and share the laughter that was taken from you too soon. Look down and tut and curse at what goes on here sometimes (lol) xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine is done!

But I even managed to cock that up! 
It was on a page on its own!
I started another group - called Sammy
sorry!!
So have done two


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i was directed to this thread - 
From my heart - Pet Forums Community

while this is a good-bye, not her own writing, i think it explains well. 
rest in peace - i know she's watching over her children & family.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> i was directed to this thread -
> From my heart - Pet Forums Community
> 
> while this is a good-bye, not her own writing, i think it explains well.
> rest in peace - i know she's watching over her children & family.


My god the first post had me in tears.. She sounds like a very special lady whom you all help tremendously.. 
RIP Sammy xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> i was directed to this thread -
> From my heart - Pet Forums Community
> 
> while this is a good-bye, not her own writing, i think it explains well.
> rest in peace - i know she's watching over her children & family.


This thread may help you too. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/171635-memory-sammy.html


----------

